# Are there any "fashion" brands worth looking at?



## MahBewlen (Feb 27, 2017)

Browsing Amazon, I see lots of "fashion" brands going for decent dough. Brands like Versace, Gucci, Nixon, Calvin Klein et al going for up to $1000! Are there any of these that actually have proper movements and that are worth the money? 

Asking since I don't yet know enough to differentiate between solid movements vs cheap-and-nasty-but-lookitmahname


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

It would really depend on the particular model of watch. The WUS deals thread had a few Versaces posted recently that had ETA movements and were a good value at the heavily discounted prices they were being offered for (assuming you like the style).


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Are there any fashion brands worth looking at? Certainly.

Ralph Lauren, Hermes, Chanel... but of the ones you mentioned I don't know of any that are worth the money. Most of those are made by Fossil - http://www.watchtime.com/featured/fossil-watches-made-in-switzerland-inside-fossils-swiss-mission/


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Burberry are Swiss Made with sapphire crystals. CK are owned by the Swatch Group, Swiss Made and in the past year or two have started putting sapphire into some models. Gucci are also Swiss Made and sapphire. On the affordable end of fashion brands, I'd see these as a cut above Boss or Armani - mostly all quartz of course. I actually like some of the CK designs and owned a couple when I was younger.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Ralph Lauren sports really impressive movements. 
As does Hermes and Chopard. 
Of course some people view Cartier as a fashion house, but their horology is top notch.
Bvlgari Octo watches are badass.
Tiffany watches span a wide range from simple quartz to some really impressive mechanicals.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Hermes, at least, is a serious watch company. They do include movements from Vaucher, where they own 25%, and who supplies Parmigiani and others. Lauren varies. The Safari movement is COSC certified, so it's not junk at all. The 39mm Automotive with a gorgeous amboyna burl wood bezel has a movement made by JLC. This is one of the most attractive watches on the market:










The MSRP is, unfortunately....steep.

That particular Chanel does have an in-house movement, too.


----------



## brianlender (Oct 31, 2016)

In my opinion, no. The whole concept of a fashion watch is to charge for the name rather than for anything other than it.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ralph Lauren is making some real strong stuff. If I found this one second hand I'd be on it.









Tiffanys is putting out high high quality over priced goods as normal. This one is a mere $20k









I have two Armanis and they are nothing horologicslly to speak of but they aren't nice cheap quartzes. I picked them up real cheap though.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ralph Lauren (as said before)
Mont Blanc
I'm personally kinda partial to "Starck"


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The 'purist wannabes' are going to have chest pains over this thread.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

FWIW, Nautica watches are part of Timex. Nothing high-end or anything, but Timex is a solid and respectable manufacturer.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The problem would involve both figuring out what's legitimately OK at a given price point *and* figuring out how much extra you're paying for the name brand. Sometimes you can work a deal with discount vendors to make an unreasonable markup more reasonable (e.g. Filson is okay for a quartz watch but not at full price.) The next problem is figuring out which fashion pieces are just too fashionable and risk looking out of style in 3-5 years (and/or do you love them enough not to care.)

For what it's worth, Fossil group owns a legitimate Swiss movement company, STP, and you can find automatic STP-powered Armani watches (built under license by Fossil) as well as Fossil-branded watches themselves. CK, as noted, is built by Swatch group. Some folks would consider the Swatch brand itself "fashion."

You just have to find that correct intersection of the right watch, right price, and a name you can live with. I'm not in favor of paying extra for a fashion brand name, but to say that every fashion watch is junk is probably not correct either. Some are junk for their price class, but not in an absolute sense. Some are just plain ugly. YMMV per watch and per brand.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

A recent visit to Tiffany, I got to talk to the watch guy. He said that Tiffany had really gone wild making fashion watches and wanted to com back to making real ones. He showed me the CT-60; decorated, in-house movement, sapphire and a several versions with complications including a chronograph, though he didn't have one to show me. Quite a nice watch at just under $5k for the 3 handed version.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chivers (Jul 9, 2010)

I’m a big fan of Fossil watches, full stop. Some of the more restrained designs are classics in their own right, and the leather straps are right up there with the best (plus you don’t scratch the watch lugs when you fit them). CH2921 rules – check it out!


----------



## MahBewlen (Feb 27, 2017)

Fantastic feedback, thanks to all. Didn't know Mont Blanc was considered fashion brand, but then I see the argument (from pens to wallets!). Also didn't know about Nautica-Timex link, some of their stuff isn't terrible. Taking into account I'm not looking in the high-end just yet


----------



## Aeliascent (Mar 3, 2017)

That Hermes looks like the Stowa Antea Back to Bauhaus...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Aeliascent said:


> That Hermes looks like the Stowa Antea Back to Bauhaus...


No way.
Dial design is different, no embossed part as far as I can see, dial colours are different, font is different, crown is different, case is different, (drilled) lugs are different.









Oh, and the hands are made different.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Kenneth Cole. Good enough for Rick Grimes, good enough for the rest of us.

heb


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Slim d'Hermes has a sandwich dial in a custom, unique font they commissioned for the purpose. Saying it looks like the Antea is like saying duck breast looks like beef liver. Maybe at first glance...but the first check after that shows all the difference in the world.

Saying MB is a fashion brand largely just shows that there is no coherent definition of the term. A prior post had this:



> The whole concept of a fashion watch is to charge for the name rather than for anything other than it.


That's probably not a bad statement for at least a big chunk, although I wouldn't use the term "concept." I'd say a fashion watch is one where the brand name carries more value than the product itself. Similar statements, but differing emphasis.

On that basis...there are probably no fashion watches that have interesting movements. Also note that this separates the crusted bangles that just happen to have a timekeeping device inside...because the jewelry value alone is so high. Recognize that the purpose of such pieces is to be jewelry; the timekeeping aspect is very, very much secondary, even tertiary. Quartz is used to keep it simple to use. (And heck, sometimes the construction doesn't exactly make winding or setting simple.)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Check out these watches is anything more fashion than this?-O clock classic watches to buy online with Global Delivery- Sorry I cannnot post a photo.They are very tight with their images.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

FWIW, we've been talking about the valuable accomplishments of high-end "fashion" brands like Ralph Lauren and Hermes over here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4166954


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Michele


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

As a rule of thumb, they are all worth some level of consideration after their price has been reduced to the level that merits what you are getting and eliminates the brand markup. And they ALL drop eventually.

For example, I recently added an Emporio Armani to my collection. Dress watch, Swiss Made Quartz, GMT, domed sapphire, real alligator strap. MSRP was around $350 as I recall. Saw it at TJMaxx for $179, then it got clearance priced down to $129, then I finally pulled the trigger when it dropped to $89. I was close at $129, that seemed like a good price. At $89, I couldn't resist.


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

Very interesting thread- thanks for the read! Very enjoyable. I've wondered the same thing may times. But I'm mostly an automatic fan.


----------



## mjb2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also I'd note the distinction between mainly-fashion vs mainly-jewelry houses. 

Cartier and Bvlgari make belts, sunglasses, perfumes and such but not a bunch of clothing. 
Quality jewelry and timepieces from them. Gucci and Versace and Burberry are the opposite, 
it seems. Hermes is an exception, from what I can tell, doing both well. Most do not.

That said the other traditional french jewelry places like Chaumet, Boucheron, and Van Cleef 
& Arpels make some really nice mechanical watches with movements ranging from average 
to superb. Worth a look IMHO. Worth the high price though?? Not for most of us...


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting discussion. At some level ALL the watches we buy (other than for a specific, "tool" purpose) are "fashion". If the case/dial are considered unattractive, don't we generally STOP looking, no matter the movement? My cheapest, roughest, unbranded quartz does the exact same time-telling as my finest Swiss. All the rest is embroidery or "fashion". We like watches for many reasons, mostly emotional (so logic doesn't mix).
Carry on, I like reading these replies, thank you OP for starting this thread!


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

I have heard that some people think that G-shocks are "fashion" watches. 
Guess that is supposed to be a put down?
To be fair, after getting a Rangeman and a GPS Gravity master I've been converted, and have gone over to the Dark side.
Oh well ...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

SteveJ said:


> I have heard that some people think that G-shocks are "fashion" watches.
> Guess that is supposed to be a put down?
> To be fair, after getting a Rangeman and a GPS Gravity master I've been converted, and have gone over to the Dark side.
> Oh well ...


Gshock are the ultimate fashion watch in the sense that you can get the same watch in a dozen colour combinations and that they regularly collaborate with actual fashion brands.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Gshock are the ultimate fashion watch in the sense that you can get the same watch in a dozen colour combinations and that they regularly collaborate with actual fashion brands.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You are preaching to the choir on this.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

you can find decent quality if you look hard enough. Example: I'd hardly call Tissot a fashion brand, but a Tissot Everytime is swiss made and sells in the low $100's. Just $30 or so more than a Daniel Wellington.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> The problem would involve both figuring out what's legitimately OK at a given price point *and* figuring out how much extra you're paying for the name brand. Sometimes you can work a deal with discount vendors to make an unreasonable markup more reasonable (e.g. Filson is okay for a quartz watch but not at full price.) The next problem is figuring out which fashion pieces are just too fashionable and risk looking out of style in 3-5 years (and/or do you love them enough not to care.)
> 
> For what it's worth, Fossil group owns a legitimate Swiss movement company, STP, and you can find automatic STP-powered Armani watches (built under license by Fossil) as well as Fossil-branded watches themselves. CK, as noted, is built by Swatch group. Some folks would consider the Swatch brand itself "fashion."
> 
> You just have to find that correct intersection of the right watch, right price, and a name you can live with. I'm not in favor of paying extra for a fashion brand name, but to say that every fashion watch is junk is probably not correct either. Some are junk for their price class, but not in an absolute sense. Some are just plain ugly. YMMV per watch and per brand.


Well written last paragraph. I'd add to this. Any watch, regardless of brand, is worth looking at if it stimulates your interest and curiosity. Then, it's up to you to determine if it's worth the price for what it does for you. Some luxury fashion brands noted earlier are truly making some great timepieces with decorated movements, intricate dials, etc. While others are taking a more economic approach of using quartz and applying their own dial and case designs.

In the end, it's all about whether or not the watch brings you joy...rely less on what others may tell you and more on what you enjoy/like.

Dan


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Take a look at the Nixon range. The Baja has proven quite handy for me, lately.


----------



## Alhawki12 (Jul 20, 2017)

Exactly what Dan and Oversteer said above. It completely comes down to what you honestly like and what makes you happy. No matter what you get someone will have issues with it somewhere. I'm definitely not discounting your questions...but it's just like they said...if it brings you joy...it's well worth the purchase.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

For me, the term "Fashon Watch" has a negative connotation. I think it refers to low quality mass-produced quartz watches, that typically sell in the $100 or less range in department stores. There were brands mentioned in this thread that some were trying to classify as "Fashion Watches." For example Bulgari, Hermes, Chopard, VanCleef & Arpels, Cartier, MontBlanc, just to name a few. If you're going to play games like this, why even bother with this thread.


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Gucci, I have two. Very very good build quality. Quartz movement however . quality bracelets, clasps and sapphire crystals.


----------



## mjb2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Good to distinguish the movement quality vs the build quality here - some fashion watches feel like they will fall 
apart after a year but others seem quite robust and well made, better than their quartz movement would suggest. 
Quartz does not equate to poor quality either, just more mundane craftsmanship (though usually more accurate).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

N.O.A. 16.75 M006 with ETA 2824-2 movement.










Bought this for a small fraction of MSRP, which was astronomical. Still one of my most expensive watches.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

gangrel said:


> Hermes, at least, is a serious watch company. They do include movements from Vaucher, where they own 25%, and who supplies Parmigiani and others. Lauren varies. The Safari movement is COSC certified, so it's not junk at all. The 39mm Automotive with a gorgeous amboyna burl wood bezel has a movement made by JLC. This is one of the most attractive watches on the market:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph Lauren's showpieces are stunning.

The new minute repeater is a beaut:


----------



## mjb2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting. Are those red numbers really 3D?


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

Did not know RL made watches like that...learn something new every day!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fashion brand is very vague statement. There are always nice designs from established watch brands. Citizen has a lot for example. Seiko retro themed watches are good value. Personally was never interested in pure fashion brands apart from some occasional Fossil and Nixon due to unique offerings.


----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

I received a Kenneth Cole automatic skeleton watch as a gift 7 years ago, wore it everyday for about 4-5 years and it is still going strong to this day. And I was not babying that watch. It was my first automatic and got me interested in watches


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

MontBlanc, Hermes, and Cartier come to mind.
View attachment 13029219


----------



## Madstacks (Nov 11, 2018)

I just bought a GC watch, ETA 2824 movement, Sapphire crystal and deployment clasp.


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

MahBewlen said:


> Browsing Amazon, I see lots of "fashion" brands going for decent dough. Brands like Versace, Gucci, Nixon, Calvin Klein et al going for up to $1000! Are there any of these that actually have proper movements and that are worth the money?
> 
> Asking since I don't yet know enough to differentiate between solid movements vs cheap-and-nasty-but-lookitmahname


Hermes is a solid bet.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Some of the Gucci watches look ok, some nasty prices though, £1000+ for quartz for some of them.


----------



## 01alam (Sep 15, 2020)

Some Louis Vuitton, Dunhill and Ralph Lauren models have top of the range movements from their respective parent groups.

Controversial, but some would consider Chopard, Piaget and Cartier as fashion brands but they have as much watch heritage as many watchmakers.


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

This Tateossian London has a nice Myota movement and I've had for more than 10 years now. Came with a leather bund and to be honest I've gotten more compliments on this watch, than much more expensive brands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hermes. Louis Vuitton. Chanel. Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

no.
lol


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

MahBewlen said:


> Browsing Amazon, I see lots of "fashion" brands going for decent dough. Brands like Versace, Gucci, Nixon, Calvin Klein et al going for up to $1000! Are there any of these that actually have proper movements and that are worth the money?
> 
> Asking since I don't yet know enough to differentiate between solid movements vs cheap-and-nasty-but-lookitmahname



Some of the lucien piccards look kinda cool!


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Not if your looking for a watch that will hold its value. The scarcity and quality of materials is why luxury watches hold their value or appreciate vs commercial watches which depreciate.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Matthew__Thomas said:


> Not if your looking for a watch that will hold its value. The scarcity and quality of materials is why luxury watches hold their value or appreciate vs commercial watches which depreciate.


It's more about the workmanship (or perceived workmanship), and the brand image, rather than the materials. If you melt down a stainless steel Rolex, they are worth only a teeny tiny fraction of the price. Even when it's a gold watch, the price people pay is often way higher than the value of the materials that have gone into it.


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

I just don't like losing money that much....

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

